# Reality Check..



## LightMeUp (Jul 31, 2017)

Hi all. I've been ruminating over an issue to the point that it has become distracting. Maybe I some could provide some insight so I can be more clear as what I should be doing.
I applied for an apprenticeship with local IBEW. Tested out fine and had the interview.
They had no problem with my age, 42, or the fact I'm female. What they were concerned about was me being a registered nurse for the past 10 years.
I explained to them that for what I put in to become a nurse, I was going to get something out of it. Truth is, nursing was never a good fit for me.
I tried to alleviate their concerns by stating I prepared for the massive pay cut, have family support, and did a ton of research before making the decision to do this.
So, is me being a nurse a liability and a potential red flag barring me from getting an apprenticeship? I don't want to be deluded thinking I got a chance when in reality I don't. Thanks.


----------



## LightMeUp (Jul 31, 2017)

LightMeUp said:


> Hi all. I've been ruminating over an issue to the point that it has become distracting. Maybe *someone*could provide some insight so I can be more clear as what I should be doing.
> I applied for an apprenticeship with local IBEW. Tested out fine and had the interview.
> They had no problem with my age, 42, or the fact I'm female. What they were concerned about was me being a registered nurse for the past 10 years.
> I explained to them that for what I put in to become a nurse, I was going to get something out of it. Truth is, nursing was never a good fit for me.
> ...


Did not know you could not edit a message after its been posted.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

If they use that as an excuse they are bull****ting you. Any company would like to have someone with medical experience on the job.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard @LightMeUp!

I'd think someone that attained such a career would be an asset if they decided to switch careers.

I'd make it clear that you stayed in as long as you have and didn't care for it any longer.

It would be bogus of them to rule you out for it.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

If i were you, i'd investigate the private sector Light girl, as there is simply no end to the '_brothers_' BS...

good luck

~CS~


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

I'd say you've run into the boys club. Maybe they've had trouble before with a female and are projecting that on you. Maybe they just don't like girls. But, I'd second guess wanting into a organization that used that excuse. You've already shown dedication to learning, and not easy stuff either. Good luck.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

You have a very nice career. Ive though many times about going back, finishing my degree and getting into nursing.
I think they are doing you a solid.
I would think twice about getting into a sketchy very physical trade at 42. 
But FWIW, if you have the toughs, I would take someone educated in a heartbeat.


----------



## LightMeUp (Jul 31, 2017)

Suncoast Power said:


> You have a very nice career. Ive though many times about going back, finishing my degree and getting into nursing.
> I think they are doing you a solid.
> I would think twice about getting into a sketchy very physical trade at 42.
> But FWIW, if you have the toughs, I would take someone educated in a heartbeat.


That has crossed my mind. It is no little sacrifice to leave behind a decade long career that I could do into my 70's.
BUT. I got into to nursing for the wrong reason-$$.
Not once did my little pea brain ask- is this what I want to do 5,10, 15+ years from now? The answer is no. It takes a special person to be nurse and I am not that person. For a decade I've been hating my life for a paycheck. I am completely burned out and have lost empathy- caregiver fatigue. It is time for a fresh start. I am at the point in my life I either go for it or soon it will be impractical to make the move.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Have you considered a health related field where you don't have to deal with patients or the public?


----------



## LightMeUp (Jul 31, 2017)

Bird dog said:


> Have you considered a health related field where you don't have to deal with patients or the public?


I have: insurance, case management, informatics. None are really that appealing. Too much sitting on my duff and staring at a computer screen. I despise desk jobs. The only thing nursing I find somewhat appealing is ER. 
I like to keep moving and hustle, but use my brain as well. If I ask myself "the shift is already over?", that is a good day. I like to work.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

As much as you don't like being a nurse, don't be surprised when you get to be the safety/first aid person on the job site.
the extra credentials may help in being one of the first on a big site and last to leave.
Probably, the union is worried that you will bail and go back to nursing.


----------



## LightMeUp (Jul 31, 2017)

wcord said:


> As much as you don't like being a nurse, don't be surprised when you get to be the safety/first aid person on the job site.
> the extra credentials may help in being one of the first on a big site and last to leave.
> Probably, the union is worried that you will bail and go back to nursing.


And that's fine provided they don't expect me to wave a magic wand over the injured person. I have no secrets, all I can do is provide basic first aid/cpr like everyone else can. 
I'm sure that me missing the money in nursing is a concern. However, I made adjustments in my lifestyle to accommodate the pay cut. Whether or not they choose to believe me is out of my control.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

LightMeUp said:


> I have: insurance, case management, informatics. None are really that appealing. Too much sitting on my duff and staring at a computer screen. I despise desk jobs. The only thing nursing I find somewhat appealing is ER.
> I like to keep moving and hustle, but use my brain as well. If I ask myself "the shift is already over?", that is a good day. I like to work.


Have you ever given thought to just getting an ER position and moving to another location with better pay in a busier trauma hospital?


----------



## LightMeUp (Jul 31, 2017)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Have you ever given thought to just getting an ER position and moving to another location with better pay in a busier trauma hospital?


My issue is that I have zero ER experience. They need people, but don't want to train someone in. I have been trying to get an ER position for quite sometime. Another thing is my husband who likes his HVAC job and paid for house. It would be hard to pry him away from that.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

When an intelligent person who already has quite an education and years in their field of expertise applies for a position that may be viewed as lesser, even to those that are in that field, it can set off some red flags.....

Like, will they stick out the 5 years of apprenticeship and another 5 years of being a journeyman, so we can recoup our expenses, or will they realize they can make more/equal money without the hassle.

That.... And let's face it, your a woman and when it comes down to it, a lot of guys in power don't want the woman around. I think you'll find here, both union and open guys, don't feel that way and most of us would welcome the addition of someone like you with open arms.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

LightMeUp said:


> My issue is that I have zero ER experience. They need people, but don't want to train someone in. I have been trying to get an ER position for quite sometime. Another thing is my husband who likes his HVAC job and paid for house. It would be hard to pry him away from that.


I understand.

I just know what nurses (especially trauma nurses) make in the places I've lived on the east coast.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Switched said:


> When an intelligent person who already has quite an education and years in their field of expertise applies for a position that may be viewed as lesser, even to those that are in that field, it can set off some red flags.....
> 
> Like, will they stick out the 5 years of apprenticeship and another 5 years of being a journeyman, so we can recoup our expenses, or will they realize they can make more/equal money without the hassle.
> 
> That.... And let's face it, your a woman and when it comes down to it, a lot of guys in power don't want the woman around. I think you'll find here, both union and open guys, don't feel that way and *most of us would welcome the addition of someone like you with open arms.*



Any women that I have ever worked with never seemed to catch the Monday flu or Friday migraine. They always showed up early or on time, presented themselves in neat attire with proper footwear. They didn't have bad habits and were there to support their kids more often than not.

I always joked about opening a controls/automation/alarm business with an all female crew.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I always joked about opening a controls/automation/alarm business with an all female crew.


You would have made a killing.
The few women that I've worked with, were awesome with controls .
Never had a woman do fire alarm , but I would bet their attention to detail would be the same


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

wcord said:


> You would have made a killing.
> The few women that I've worked with, were awesome with controls .
> Never had a woman do fire alarm , *but I would bet their attention to detail would be the same*


To me that is the primary quality they have.

Did a couple military jobs in Germany and found the ladies were top shelf on the jobs, guys couldn't be as meticulous with things.

Only downside is wives get very jealous when you work with women.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Guys, you are trying to be nice but then are pre judging women in general. This is what the problem is.
Like mentioned, our trade likes second career folks but they generally come from other trades.
With that said, as an encouraging point to the OP. My brother was about 50 or more lbs over weight at 45 years old and did a full 5 year apprenticeship.
He turned out as a journeyman, worked on a couple of nuke plants, traveled around working for years.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

LightMeUp said:


> The answer is no. It takes a special person to be nurse and I am not that person. For a decade I've been hating my life for a paycheck. I am completely burned out and have lost empathy- caregiver fatigue. It is time for a fresh start. I am at the point in my life I either go for it or soon it will be impractical to make the move.


Bravo for getting out when it's time. 

I have to admit I'd also be skeptical. I'd figure you probably have no idea what you're getting into. My fear would be you're not going to pull your weight with the low-person-on-the-totem-pole tasks apprentices do - digging ditches, loading and unloading trucks, etc. 

Then after a year or so of **** work for **** wages you're going to be miraculously un-burnt-out and go back to nursing. In the meantime they could have been bringing along someone that's a better fit in your spot, developing a career. 

If you worked in a non-union shop for a year or in some related field, or really even some entry level production job in a warehouse or factory, that would go a long way to proving to me you're in it for the long run.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

splatz said:


> Bravo for getting out when it's time.
> 
> I have to admit I'd also be skeptical. I'd figure you probably have no idea what you're getting into. My fear would be you're not going to pull your weight with the low-person-on-the-totem-pole tasks apprentices do - digging ditches, loading and unloading trucks, etc.
> 
> ...


Wow, talk about indoctrinated. I really feel sorry for you and your brothers with this attitude.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> Wow, talk about indoctrinated. I really feel sorry for you and your brothers with this attitude.


What attitude?

Membership is limited. Who would you rather that spot go to, someone who will stick it out and have a long career in the trade? Or someone who is very likely to leave after a year and go back to their other career?


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

HackWork said:


> What attitude?
> 
> Membership is limited. Who would you rather that spot go to, someone who will stick it out and have a long career in the trade? Or someone who is very likely to leave after a year and go back to their other career?


She seems very committed and has already addressed the money issue.
Honestly I think she would be much happier going the non union route. Then she would get a fair shake and not have to suck ass for 5 years.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I was about to type something, but I was interrupted by a text message from my gay friend from Nebraska.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

sbrn33 said:


> Wow, talk about indoctrinated. I really feel sorry for you and your brothers with this attitude.


Not me, not possible  

My point was more that she might have to take what's available to demonstrate she's real, might not be able to go straight to her dream job irrespective of union affiliation.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

sbrn33 said:


> She seems very committed and has already addressed the money issue..


everyone's a fighter before they get punched in the face. Then some are some aren't


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

RN or LPN?

You're crazy for even thinking about doing this. If your an LPN maybe you're not crazy, just dumb.
This job is tough on men. Very tough and even more so in the beginning.

The local is concerned and rightfully so, that once you get your feet wet, you will leave and go back to your real career. Nursing.

You're making a mistake. Big time.
What does your husband say? He's a tradesman. He should know better and try to help your revive you're nursing career.

Why not broaden your health career instead of going in the opposite direction?
Apprenticeship is 5 years. I bet you could do much better spending that time on health care. Heck, you could be a practical nurse in that same span of time, with the RN under your belt?


----------



## shanomonday (Oct 18, 2015)

LightMeUp said:


> I have: insurance, case management, informatics. None are really that appealing. Too much sitting on my duff and staring at a computer screen. I despise desk jobs. The only thing nursing I find somewhat appealing is ER.
> I like to keep moving and hustle, but use my brain as well. If I ask myself "the shift is already over?", that is a good day. I like to work.


Sounds like you and I are in the same boat. I too am making a comeback because the desk job is brutal. Hoping my experience behind the desk isn't going to negatively affect me. Especially considering I am switching from S&C to Inside Wireman. We'll see!


----------

